# What causes alkaline urine?



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

The last time Baby went to the Vet his tests came back with 'Alkaline Urine'. The vet seemed to think it was from his food. I had been home cooking for him for about a year before he was diagnosed with the 'alkaline urine'. Prior to getting the results I had been feeding him {'justfoodfordogs diy' meals which I made at home myself} for about a year. As soon as we got those results I switched him to Stella & Chewy's Freeze dried Raw. He needs to go back to have his urine retested again. I've recently been reading on SM that too much protein can be a problem for Maltese, wondering if the Stella & Chewey's might have too much protein. It's so confusing trying to figure out what to feed him. So many different opinions. I thought I was on the right path doing the home cooking until the Alkaline urine results. Now I'm wondering if the Stella & Chewy's freeze dried Raw will have too much protein. The worry never ends :mellow:.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Sandy. I'm sorry I can't help with your question about alkaline urine...but I do feed Stella & Chewy's so I will tell you about my experience with that. I was also concerned about the high protein in S&C so what I chose to do with Emma was rotate S&C with more moderate-protein foods like Addiction Dehydrated Raw. A few months ago I started feeding mostly S&C though. Emma can sometimes be picky and with most foods, she'd eat them in the beginning and then eventually get sick of them. S&C is the only food she has never ever turned down. I just make sure and rehydrate the patty with plenty of water. Sometimes I mix in steamed vegetables. She seems to be doing fine but I will definitely get blood-work done at her next annual exam. Emma is 2.5 years old and should be due for her next exam soon.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Thanks!*



Bailey&Me said:


> Hi Sandy. I'm sorry I can't help with your question about alkaline urine...but I do feed Stella & Chewy's so I will tell you about my experience with that. I was also concerned about the high protein in S&C so what I chose to do with Emma was rotate S&C with more moderate-protein foods like Addiction Dehydrated Raw. A few months ago I started feeding mostly S&C though. Emma can sometimes be picky and with most foods, she'd eat them in the beginning and then eventually get sick of them. S&C is the only food she has never ever turned down. I just make sure and rehydrate the patty with plenty of water. Sometimes I mix in steamed vegetables. She seems to be doing fine but I will definitely get blood-work done at her next annual exam. Emma is 2.5 years old and should be due for her next exam soon.


:thumbsup: Thanks for letting me know about _Addiction Dehydrated Raw_, it's new to me. Good to know it is more 'moderate' in Protein. I'll look into it and possibly give that one a try too for more variety plus the lower protein content. I wonder if it is made in the USA? 

Baby is just like Emma, loves a new food in the beginning, then gets sick of it. I try to alternate the flavors of Stella & Chewys for variety. Baby used to cry like crazy for Stella & Chewy's when I first began to give it to him.
Now he kind of looks at me and practically rolls his eyes as if to say "oh no that again?!" Even when I was home cooking for him he would get sick of home cooked too even though I made him 4 different flavors of it. Like your Emma though, Baby seems to accept the Stella & Chewy's on a regular basis better than the other things. Oh yea, I forgot to add that I also sprinkle a few pieces of boiled chicken breast over the top Baby's Stella & Chewy's to try to entice him to eat, I guess maybe I shouldn't do that? Because it's adding 'more' protein.

Baby's alkaline urine worries me, *hope it's not *a sign of Kidney/liver problems developing:smcry: :smpullhair:....


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm no help about the alkaline urine but I can tell you how I feed mine. 

When I only had Dominic, he was a very picky eater. I've tried ALL the good kibbles and a few raw food brands until I have had enough and I would place his food down (S&C) and take it away after 15 min if he doesn't eat. Do that 3 days and your dog will appreciate the food he has on his bowl . Even now with 4 dogs, if they pull the picky eater I do take their food away and they will wait for the next meal. They can afford to skip a couple meals. 

I would suggest you to do no add extra protein to it though, dogs know they can work you out to see what can you offer next, plus they don't need the extra chicken breast or tuna - you can save those to use as treats instead.

Mine get S&C (always rehydrated) in the morning (I give them a different flavor each day, they love duck duck, chicken and surf & turf) and Dr Harvey's Veg to Bowl with added protein (ground turkey or ground pork) for dinner. Sometimes I'm lazy and give them S&C for breakfast and dinner.

For treats, I make dehydrated chicken breast and buy freeze dried turkey and salmon. They get a baby carrot every night and a bite of fruits here and there.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

It is my understanding that high protein usually leads to a more acidic urine.
Maybe this will help:
Why Is My Dog Or Cat 's Urine pH Abnormal ?
Did they test for a UTI? Otherwise it looks like it could be caused by a "not fresh" sample - is that possible?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I was also going to ask if there is a possibility of a UTI.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I find the vet recommendations rather odd. You need the reason for the alkaline urine. If you aren't feeding too many carbs in the diet, then it should be investigated. Just "feed a commercial food" is ridiculous to me. 

Stella and Chewy's I believe, uses a good quality protein. 

From my understanding, the main problem with dogs and high protein is usually the quality of the protein. If you feel good quality home cooked protein you should have no worries at all, you know what they are getting because you are cooking it. Kibble on the other hand, you need a low protein as it is of poor quality. But being a wet source of protein you need a lot more of it than veg. I feed 2-1 Two meat to one veg. and our blood work is just fine on that.

Editing to say I wouldn't trust just one test either, PH changes all the time...


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

pH can also go more to base when the sample sits for a while. Speciemen quality is important. They probably use a unine dip stick. Just an alk pH and no evidence of white cells would not cause me any worry at all.


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

I agree with the ph going to more base when the specimen sits. Also, the accuracy of a urine dipstick is not as reliable as a full laboratory urinalysis. Someone mentioned that the ph of the urine changes all the time. This is also correct. 

The other thing about urinalysis is that it is most accurate when you performance the test on the first urine of the morning. If the sample is collected after eating (regardless of the food), it will usually cause the urine to become more alkaline. This is not a problem, just the way the body works. 

If the vet is not concerned about a UTI, and you do not have any symptoms of a UTI, I do not see any reason to make changes to the food you are feeding. 

Just my thoughts... hope this might be helpful!

Terre and Denne




pammy4501 said:


> pH can also go more to base when the sample sits for a while. Speciemen quality is important. They probably use a unine dip stick. Just an alk pH and no evidence of white cells would not cause me any worry at all.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

rrwtrw said:


> I agree with the ph going to more base when the specimen sits. Also, the accuracy of a urine dipstick is not as reliable as a full laboratory urinalysis. Someone mentioned that the ph of the urine changes all the time. This is also correct.
> 
> The other thing about urinalysis is that it is most accurate when you performance the test on the first urine of the morning. If the sample is collected after eating (regardless of the food), it will usually cause the urine to become more alkaline. This is not a problem, just the way the body works.
> 
> ...


 :goodpost:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

The only reference I have seen regarding alkaline and urine has to do with canine caviar. They make their diet specifically to be low alkaline if I remember correctly. It is a kibble. I really like the brand.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

LOVE_BABY said:


> :thumbsup: Thanks for letting me know about _Addiction Dehydrated Raw_, it's new to me. Good to know it is more 'moderate' in Protein. I'll look into it and possibly give that one a try too for more variety plus the lower protein content. I wonder if it is made in the USA?
> 
> ..


I have been feeding Addiction Dehydrated Raw for two years and my girls LOVE it. Its recommended by my holistic vet. It's made in New Zealand which has the same (or higher) quality standards as the U.S. I rotate the girls through 4 grain free varieties and each box lasts about 10 days for my two. I rehydrate it with an equal amount of very warm water so that it looks sort of like oatmeal. They go absolutely nuts over it at mealtime -elapsed time to consume is roughly 2.5 minutes!:w00t:

As for high protein, it's two things. First and foremost is the quality of the protein. Foods that are mentioned in this forum as recommended are usually higher quality proteins vs foods like Science Diet or Purina. The second is water. Kibble is low in moisture so processing it is harder on the kidneys. You really should add water to kibble in order to help maintain proper hydration since small dogs don't typically drink enough water. Although the Addiction package says you can feed it dry, I would never do that unless I was mixing it with another wet food.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Thanks to everyone who answered my post!!*

THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO ANSWERED MY POST!! 
I tried to use the 'multiquote' feature so I could quote everyone at one time in my reply,
_but I still just can't figure out how to get the dang thing to work_ :duh oh: !!!

Everyone of you had such great feedback & I really appreciate it! Thanks for telling me about the experiences you've had with your own dogs. The info about the variable factors when testing for urine PH, The numerous ideas about how & what to feed, the link to the article about urine PH, and the encouragement, reassurance & great suggestions I received! 
{Sorry if I left anyone's suggestions/info out --I didn't mean to! I will consider them all!}
*You doggie parents are great! *:ThankYou::dothewave::thmbup:


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Mindi has alkaline urine too. She was tested at the vet office I work at. They use an ultrasound and draw the urine with a needle/syringe and test it immediately. She has had UTIs and crystals in the past but they said she was fine other than the pH being off this time. They didn't mention the food. She started taking Ammonil 2x a day. They told me to have her re-tested after 30 days...Guess I'll see.


----------

